# sub-fascia requirements



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

Have a new addition going the house and am confused about what the soffit/fascia contractor is telling me. 

The framing is all done and the ends of the rafters are covered with a 2x board that would best we called a sub-fascia. The fascia for the house will be aluminum. 

The siding/soffit/fascia contractor is telling me they need to add a 1x board to the 2x sub-fascia before they can wrap it with aluminum. I asked why they cant just attach the aluminum to the 2x board that is already there. They said the soffit attaches to that so the need the 1x for the fascia. I can't see any example of where that is done. I have never seen the work done in person but have seen videos in which people are attaching the soffit and fascia to the existing 2x at the end of the rafters. 

Is this guy just trying to get extra money from me or what?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen it done either way---If the facia is to narrow--then a wider face board will be needed----however, if the roof is already shingled--it might be to late.

I do mostly interior work---so lets see what others say---also--a picture would help--Mike---


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

Here are some pics.. I hope..

They already did the roof assuming they would be installing the 1x pine boards. So I might just be stuck.. Or I might just install the pine 1x myself.. The sub fascia is already 2x10 so really beefy.. Looking back they should have really been 2x8 to match the rest of the house.. but i guess its too late to fix that now..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Odd --the facia is angled--how we they going to hang gutters on that?


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

yes another lets call it lack of attention to detail by the architect.. all of the other rafters in the house are straight... so these do not match the existing.. again not sure if there is anything that can be done about it now..

I think I gave the architect too much credit for things like this..

there are brackets they can attach to keep the gutters straight even if the rafters aren't...


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

or maybe lack of attention to detail by me..

Hey on the subject of rafter tails.. there is really only about a 15ft section of the old roof there the difference in the rafter tail might be noticeable.. 

How big of a PITA would it be to cut the existing rafters on this section to match the new? We already need to remove the gutter and cut out a small section of this part so it will be kinda getting torn up as it is.. We are trying to make this new addition feel as much like a part of the original house as possible. So we are doing things like reusing some old brick etc.. 

Could I just pull off the gutter and aluminum fascia/soffit.. then sawzall the sub-fascia off the end of the rafters.. then sawzall the rafters at the right angle.. then re-attach the sub fascia.. wrap it back up and call it a day?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I always make my rafter tails plumb or have my trusses made with a plumb cut.We then nail a 1x6 or 1X8 fascia board on the tails .We slide the soffit into a j attached to the sheeting on the side of the house and nail it into the bottom of the 1 x fascia.We then wrap the end of the soffit and the face of the fascia board with coil stock sliding it behind the drip edge.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The new addition has been scabbed, and now you want the house the same.?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

mako1 said:


> I always make my rafter tails plumb or have my trusses made with a plumb cut.We then nail a 1x6 or 1X8 fascia board on the tails .We slide the soffit into a j attached to the sheeting on the side of the house and nail it into the bottom of the 1 x fascia.We then wrap the end of the soffit and the face of the fascia board with coil stock sliding it behind the drip edge.


Yes to this.....and they can do the same thing here with the 2X, they have more nailing room. Also while its not ideal they make gutter spacers that are sort of pie shaped to hang them plumb on a slanted fascia.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

scabbed how?

it was built exactly the way the architect drew it.. it appears it was a conscious design choice by the architect based on some craftsman style houses we sent him.. I just never paid attention to until after it was built. Not sure how much I agree with it but I can also say I hadnt thought anything of it until I noticed the other rafter tails on the house were plumb.. 

When I look at it from the front for whatever reason it is harder to imagine them being plumb... its like it would distract from the look of the roof lines.. Of course if it was the other way around and plumb originally I would probably think it looked good that way to.. 

They planned on using T universal gutter wedges on the gutters... Craig are you saying they shouldn't need additional 1x fascia board. The 2x is enough?

Thanks


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ryansdiydad said:


> Craig are you saying they shouldn't need additional 1x fascia board. The 2x is enough?
> 
> Thanks


I think the 2X is more than enough. The only reason to slap a 1X over a 2X is if that 1x is the exposed, painted, finished product. If its getting wrapped in aluminum I see no compelling reason to add the 1x.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks.. thats what I thought too.. but I am obviously not an expert so appreciate the help..

Thanks.. Have a good one!


----------

